# French Sites & Aires in High Season - how full?



## 89124 (May 14, 2005)

We're touring France from June to September this year but haven't reserved anywhere. We've not been to France for many years in July or August because of the crowds etc.

What are folks experiences in the 6 weeks between Bastille day and the end of August? Obviously many of the most popular sites get full quickly especially near the sea and in the South. But what about the Aires? I'm assuming that you cannot reserve a place on these for a night or two. Do you need to arrive early to get a place?

Help would be much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

No you can't book.

With the aires it is first come first served BUT if you are wanting to use a popular one you may well find that the French use the services but park up elsewhere.
More peaceful.

As for campsites, be prepared to drive 10/15 km away from the main road and you'll find a small/municipal with space.


----------



## 96109 (Aug 23, 2005)

We are just back from 3 weeks in France travelling through from Cherbourg to St Tropez and along to Monaco. The last week in July and the first 2 in August. We didn't have any trouble at all getting into any sites and we managed to get our first choice every time. What we did find though is that you need to be arriving onto the sites between 4.30 and 5.30 to have a choice of pitch.
Also we never book so that we always have to freedom to move.

Dec.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

*Always a place to stay*

We too took a chance by not pre-booking any sites on our three weeks touring around western coast / Island [Oleron] & inland to Lot in July / August. . . no problems at all, infact most seemed to be only half or two thirds full & just for the hell of it we stayed two nights on the wonderful French Aire de repose for motorhomes . . . don't worry, go for it, there is always somewhere to stay


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dec. We may be down on the South of France middle of September.
Did you use any sites around St Tropez/Frejus. we usually use l'Etoile D'Argens at St Aygulf but would be interested in others.
Cheers Sid


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

*french sites and aires*

Hi we to are of to France on the 30th (not long know)  we will be using aires most of the time on our way south to Spain, by way of the west coast then across to the MED along towards Italy, then back through the middle of France for the ferry back home about november time


----------



## 96109 (Aug 23, 2005)

SidT said:


> Hi Dec. We may be down on the South of France middle of September.
> Did you use any sites around St Tropez/Frejus. we usually use l'Etoile D'Argens at St Aygulf but would be interested in others.
> Cheers Sid


Hi SidT,

For the St Tropez area we stayed in a beautiful site called Les Pecheurs just outside Roquebrune sur Argens. It is only a 30 minute drive!!!! (Depending on traffic) to St Tropez from the site and is central for St Maxime as well. After that we moved closer to Cannes for the Cannes, Antibes Monaco leg and stayed in a town called Montibeau. The site was a small beautiful site called Les Cygnets. If you want anymore information let me know and I'll help as much as I can. Both sites were in the ACSI site book.

Dec.


----------

